# [risolto]ntpd al boot

## polslinux

vorrei togliere dal boot ntpd...(ho installato openntpd) ma se do:

rc-update del ntpd default

rc-update del ntpd default

in entrambi i casi mi dice che non c'è ntpd...eh??!?!

come faccio a toglierlo??? mi allunga tantissimo il boot..

edit: risolto editando il file ntpd.conf

----------

